# Tzar - Radlett (UK)



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Tzar is a great delicatessen stocking foods from around the world with a large selection of American, New Zealand and South African Foods as well as specialities from the Mediterranean.The coffee is average but still better than most high street chains, served with a smile and there is a great selection of cakes, pastries and biscuits that can be purchased by weight or by the slice.The competition is limited to Yummies (serving Illy) and a Cafe Nero, but there are a number of restaurants with a coffee offering in the area as well.

More...


----------

